# What is killing my grass



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Check out these 2 pics. I have no idea what could be causing the grass to die like this. 

This is only on part of the yard, not the whole thing. That is why I am thinking it is not due to lack of rain. 

Also, what would you recommend to kill the weeds that wont go away?

Thanks


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like fertilizer stripes to me...


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

Is it recently laid sod ? It looks like the sod seems that sometimes come when it hasn't been allowed enough time to grow over the seems. As for the weeds, the cheapest and most effective is elbow grease and strong hands. But the next best thing is a weed killer with 2-4D in it next spring.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

fletchoman said:


> Looks like fertilizer stripes to me...


X2 - did you maybe use weed and feed for st. augustine on bermuda or centipede? I'm just guessing here, but kinda looks like that (don't ask me how I know) :headknock


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*grass*

Go get you some short of organic compost or natural fert.
organic/natural fert wont burn like regular fert can.
organic/natural fert will add arganic matter to the soil structure.

2-4D based herbicide wont help..in the pic i see a grassy weed
2-4D kills broadleaf weeds.


----------

